# My second attemp @ getting started in pipes! New stuff I bought



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

So I had a gift certificate from the mother in law for a tabacco store.
This is what I picked up!

The pipe is made from Sea Foam
Looks cool, I hope I didnt waste my money on another weed pipe...lol


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Meerschaum is nice. And the pipe looks GOOD!

don't know anything about the baccy though so I'll let the others tell you about those


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cool Brent!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! We're (entirely by accident) moving this side at the same time, although I don't have a cool meer like that yet. One each diplomat cc - going to pick up a bent diplomat next week for comparison.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice meer!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys... I am glad I made a good choice without knowing what I was doing...lol


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice choice going with a meer pipe, you can smoke that all day no worries about ghosting or wet smokes, be careful though they are fragile. I think the tobacco is pretty good too, I havent had sutliff but I havent heard many bad things about their tobacco either.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I actually have a Servi meer very similar to that one. Smokes good.
They can be fragile, be careful with it.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks I will make sure to treat it well


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I agree with what everyone is saying about the Meer pipe but may I add that that is one of the coolest looking pipes I have seen! Great job! 

I have also smoked the tobacco on the right, Navigator if memory serves me correct, and I really liked it. That is a great starter, very smooth, stays lit, fantastic room notes. Great job on everything man. Your mother-in-law should be proud of your choices.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had a few of the Sutliffes and they're not bad at all, so you've probably done fine with the tobacco. And that meer should smoke just fine! :tu


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like you did very well in your choices. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a ton of information on this forum about meer pipes. If you haven't already it wouldn't hurt to look it up. They are not quite like a briar.
And it looks like you got yourself a nice looking meer there. It should color nicely. Keep us updated on its progress.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats on a Very nice looking Pipe. Over the years I have looked at them and always wanted to buy one for the sake of having something that looks Gothic. Have to let me know on your Tobacco I haven't tried that kind before. How did your other pipes smoke :behindsofa: ducks. 

James


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> Congrats on a Very nice looking Pipe. Over the years I have looked at them and always wanted to buy one for the sake of having something that looks Gothic. Have to let me know on your Tobacco I haven't tried that kind before. How did your other pipes smoke :behindsofa: ducks.
> 
> James


It is my only real pipe...lol
I started with a nice weed pipe on accident!
Long story on that one..


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I started with a nice weed pipe on accident!


Certainly a lot better than not starting at all. :hippie:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I agree with what everyone is saying about the Meer pipe but may I add that that is one of the coolest looking pipes I have seen! Great job!
> 
> I have also smoked the tobacco on the right, Navigator if memory serves me correct, and I really liked it. That is a great starter, very smooth, stays lit, fantastic room notes. Great job on everything man. Your mother-in-law should be proud of your choices.


Your headed in the right direction Brent! And as for the coolest pipe Brandon, have a look at this one. Scroll down, it is the best meerschaum pipe I have seen by far 

S.YANIK MEERSCHAUM PIPE DEMON NECROMANCER SKULL XL NR5 TOBACCO SMOKING PIPE CASE | eBay


----------

